
An origin story for a family of oddball meteorites - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-story-family-oddball-meteorites.html
======
thunderrabbit
How can they even begin to know these meteorites are

1) from the same body, 2) whether such bodies were melted or not 3) that this
body was actually both?

~~~
garmaine
Geochemistry and isotope ratios.

